# Best Overall Design for all U/C skyscrapers in Latin America



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

Lista de los edificios *EN CONSTRUCCIÓN* en Latinoamérica hasta la fecha (2 de Julio 2007) arriba de 200m de altura:

Ranking/Nombre/Ciudad/País/Altura/Año de entrega




1. Los Faros de Panamá (Torre Central)/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/346m/2009

























2. Torre Costanera Center/Santiago/Chile/300m/2010









3. Trump Ocean Club/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/293m/2009









4. Torre Vitri/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/281m/2009









5. Iron Tower/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/281m/2009

Render Coming Soon!!!

6. Torre YOO & ARTS/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/250m/2009









7. Ocean Two/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/246m/2009









8. Torre Waters/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/245m/2009 









9. Pearl Tower/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/242m/2009










10. Aqualina/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/210m/2008









11. Ocean One/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/208m/2007









12. Tower Financial Center/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/203m/2009









13. Allure Tower/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/>200m/2009









14. Yatch Club Tower/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/>200m/2009









15. Rivage Tower/Ciudad de Panamá/Panamá/>200m/2009


----------



## Cosmopolitan (Feb 18, 2006)

Mi favorita es la Nº7, la Arts Tower. La Nº8 se parece demasiado a la "Vision" y otras de Brisbane, Australia.

Excelente Panamá.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

WOW! Costanera Center is AMAZING! Just look at that. WOW. I like what I see!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

a new thread? why has the old been closed?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Tower Financial Center


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Arts Tower imo


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

A great group of buildings. Panama City's already stunning skyline will only look that much more amazing with the addition of these well-designed, thin, tall beauties. 

1) Ice Tower - I like the way each side of the building is unique and compelling. Marvelous base.
2) Costanera Center - So sleek. It reminds me of ICC.
3) Waters Tower - Graceful, soaring, curving lines that culminate beautifully at the building's crown.


----------



## COBAES26 (Jun 3, 2007)

Pues hay un error en la numero 3 que es la torrena pues se espera que para el 2008 tenga 30 metros más de altura.
Y falta una torre más que es el edificio de reforma que mide como unos 300 metros. Algo así es. Y orita esta la torre mayor con unos 255 metros creo, coronado como el edificio mas alto de latinoamerica, hasta que inauguren a la torrena. Además seguro que es en panama y no en dubai?, pues parecen hoteles y si es así capaz y es son de Dubai.
Puede ser que yo me equivoque o tu te equivocaste ó pusiste eso para ver si había sentimientos encontrados.


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

COBAES26 said:


> Pues hay un error en la numero 3 que es la torrena pues *se espera que para el 2008 tenga 30 metros más de altura.*
> Y falta una torre *más que es el edificio de reforma que mide como unos 300 metros*. Algo así es. Y orita esta la *torre mayor con unos 255 metros* creo, coronado como el edificio mas alto de latinoamerica, hasta que inauguren a la torrena. *Además seguro que es en panama y no en dubai?*, pues parecen hoteles y si es así capaz y es son de Dubai.
> Puede ser que yo me equivoque o tu te equivocaste ó pusiste eso para ver si había sentimientos encontrados.


Lamentablemente estás equivocado en practicamente todo comentario que has hecho, al ver que solo tienes 1 post me doy cuenta que no sabes mucho todavía del fenómeno que está ocurriendo en Latinoamérica, aquí van las aclaraciones:

1. La Torrena está detenida en la fase de excavación por más de un año debido a cambios mayores en el diseño, su altura total no va a cambiar solo la altura de su cabeza por lo que su mástil se reducirá de tamaño, debido al atraso, en el que todavía no han iniciado construcción, no se espera que esté lista hasta por lo menos el 2010

2. La torre Reforma es una propuesta (no ha iniciado construcción), por lo tanto no puede ir en la lista, además su altura total y oficial según el foro mexicano es de 240m, no mucho más que la Torre Mayor

3. La Torre Mayor ya fue construída, por lo tanto no puede ir en la lista que claramente habla de "En Construcción", además su altura oficial es de 225m de altura no de 255m como escribes tú.

4. De todos los proyectos en la lista solo dos no son de Panamá, y esto es correcto, entra al foro panameño y te darás cuenta, gracias por compararlo con Dubai.

Saludos, y espero que investigues y te informes mejor antes de escribir para que no te pase lo que te acaba de pasar.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Costanera is great!!! But... man, you are getting impressive towers down there!


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

Torre Costanera Center, by far the best tower under construction in Latin America.


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

León85 said:


> Torre Costanera Center, by far the best tower under construction in Latin America.


By far??, hmmm, don´t be so sure about it...but is a great building no doubt, congratulations to Chile for that piece of art.


----------



## obits (Jan 3, 2006)

dr. hay que aprender a respetar opiniones despues se buscan los problemas


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

Dr Drums said:


> By far??, hmmm, don´t be so sure about it...but is a great building no doubt, congratulations to Chile for that piece of art.


Para mi supera fácilmente a las demás torres. No coincides conmigo, ni modo, no todos piensan como tú.

That's my opinion. If you don't like it, is your problem.

Cheer!!


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

obits said:


> dr. hay que aprender a respetar opiniones despues se buscan los problemas


Well my opinion is that it isn´t so, I respect his opinion I just don´t agree that´s all, he didn´t take it seriously or get upset neither so what´s the problem?.


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

León85 said:


> Para mi supera fácilmente a las demás torres. No coincides conmigo, ni modo, no todos piensan como tú.
> 
> That's my opinion. If you don't like it, is your problem.
> 
> Cheer!!


Exactly, is just that in my opinion it doesn´t beat so easily the other towers, but as you said that´s my opinion, not everybody thinks like you neither, saludos. and take it easy Obits nobody here is looking for trouble, we are just arguing about a subject we don´t agree on.


----------



## el_bebiduncho (Feb 5, 2006)

Panama's boom is simply amazing, the latinamerican Dubai  
It's incredible how Panama has own that list, and only Mexico and Chile are representing the rest of LA. 
Well, so it's 8 vs 2 =P 
That's why I'm gonna defend CC. In the render it doesn't look how it will really look. This render is in real Scale. And it look way better.











My vote goes to CC. But I also love Los Faros de Panamá and Arts Tower 

Cheers


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

^^ Yeah... isn't it strange that in the first post Costanera Center has the smallest render, and it's not even a good one?? 

I think Dr. Drums should change it with the one you posted, el_bebiduncho, in order to keep things... you know... *objective*


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Sbz2ifc said:


> ^^ Yeah... isn't it strange that in the first post Costanera Center has the smallest render, and it's not even a good one??
> 
> I think Dr. Drums should change it with the one you posted, el_bebiduncho, in order to keep things... you know... *objective*


^^ Hasta en Rumania se dan cuenta... 


Costanera Center is a Pelli´s design... big diference...


----------



## Enhander (May 11, 2004)

Sbz2ifc said:


> ^^ Yeah... isn't it strange that in the first post Costanera Center has the smallest render, and it's not even a good one??
> 
> I think Dr. Drums should change it with the one you posted, el_bebiduncho, in order to keep things... you know... *objective*


yeeeeh...........SO STRANGE...


----------

